# fan - can use speed adjuster?



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello,
This is probably more of an electronics question, but since it is in my orchid stand where there are mostly non-slippers that I'm trying to grow then I guess it should be fine! I have an ac radio shack brushless fan that I use for air circulation. Are the electronics in the fan compatible with controls to adjust the speed? I also have (or had a few days ago) a dc brushless fan that seems to be giving up the ghost - it will run, then quit. After a while it will run but then quit again. When power is turned off you can see the fan settle; turn the power back on and the fan will jerk and then hold position firmly.
My questions really are what sort of devices (cheap) can be used to alter the speed of the fans? The ac one really has a whine to it when it is running. The dc one which has died and hasn't been replaced yet I ran off of a dc power adapter which I could adjust the volts and micro amps so could slow it down some if I wanted.
thanks


----------

